# Hey Walt!



## Israel (Nov 14, 2021)

Look, I sometimes rattle around a lil bit in this whole retirement thing...and my wife is kinda committed to watching the great grands...whaddya think...could we be a couple that fits the bill? They need park attendants...otherwise certain grounds won't open for the 2022 season.

How big a camper we gunna need?

And do you think you could ever get used to hearing me say "The black water dump station is full and overflowing again...ya mind taking care of it?"


https://www.facebook.com/LakeSidneyLanierUSACE/

In case you don't have The Facebook:

NOW HIRING!: The following campgrounds will not be opening for the 2022 season (unless we can fill the 6 vacant Park Attendant Contractor positions):
• Duckett Mill Campground
• Old Federal Campground
• Sawnee Campground
How can you help? If you (or someone you know) is interested in applying for these positions, then please have them call the Lake Lanier Project Office at 770-945-9531 and ask for the campground manager. The first solicitation for these positions will begin November 10, 2021 at 5:00pm and end on November 15, 2021 at 5:00pm.
Requirements for the position:
• Must provide your own camper
• 4- Day rotating shift between two couples
• Must reside in the campground during your shift


----------



## Israel (Nov 16, 2021)

looks like we missed the cut off...I'm thinking you were too kind to respond with

"There ain't a camper big enuff"


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey Israel!
Nope I'm not too kind! 
Was having issues with this site. Could read but when I tried to type it did all kinds of wacky stuff. Was my computer not the site. Seem to have it fixed now though.
Ive actually camped at Old Federal and Sawnee on Lanier but its been a few years. Now I camp at Van Pugh on Lanier.
No way I could commit to something like that though. Otherwise it sounds pretty interesting.
This is the site I usually camp on. Its a "primitive" site (tents only no campers.


----------



## Israel (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh, man does that look good! And at night! The bass probably breaking water in the shallows while the fire crackles and the air gets heavy with the scent of pines...lemme pinch mahsef.


----------

